# Mozart's Piano Sonatas - full of hidden gems.



## pasido

When I looked in my Top 25 Most Played playlist on iTunes I was not surprised to find this whole album dominating it. Every sonata is a pleasure to listen to on a cool sunny day, or while reading.

If you haven't listened to Mozart's complete sonatas, give it a shot. Some of the most enjoyable piano music can be found in the dark place between his most famous sonatas. For example, Sonata No. 8 is a piece in minor key that demonstrates classical sturm and drang in its finest form. That's just one of the seventeen sonatas waiting to be discovered.

My favorite track on the box set is the first movement of Sonata No. 11 in A Major. The simple melody conveys a sense of pure joy that only Mozart can conjure up.


----------



## SeanWolferl

I recall hearing that Mozart wrote his Piano Sonata No. 8 in A minor, K. 310 shortly after his mother had died, may explain its' dark qualities.

Mozart's piano sonatas contain many gems, Piano Sonata No. 14 in C minor, K. 457 is one of my very favourites. A great description you give for No. 11, the last movement of which is one of the most popular melodies in all of classical, and for good reason.


----------



## StevenOBrien

The final movement of K. 283 is a personal favorite of mine.


----------



## Kieran

The 14th in C-Minor is a perfect work, and Mozart married it to the brooding c-minor fantasia, K475. They're formidable and well ahead of their time, they give lie to the idea of Mozart lacking expressiveness, and if you're a Beethoven nut you'll recognise a tune from his Pathetique Sonata in this one.

The last few sonatas are very good too. He has some of the most exquisite slow movements in all of music in his sonatas, some brilliant allegros. I spent a few days in Rome last summer and amid all that splendour, orchestral or opera music would be too much, so I listened to his 15th, 17th and 18th sonatas, on rotation, as I ambled about. These are varied, potent works. The opening movement of K570 has so many twists and melodies that it's hard not to hit the repeat button when it's done. But don't linger - the slow movement is gorgeous!

These are the hidden Mozart, really. He composed them for others to play. To find what Mozart played on piano, we have the concertos, but these sonatas are just as interesting, in their own way...


----------



## kv466

That particular DG set is one of my favorites. Of course, my favorite is...


----------

